# #PI0762: Coolant Leak at Water Pump - (Jul 11, 2012)



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Models:
2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze



Equipped with 1.4L Turbo Engine (RPO LUJ)

Some customers may comment on a coolant leak, low coolant reservoir level, a hot engine message or lack of heat as a result of low coolant levels.

Coolant may be leaking from the water pump mounting bolts.
*Recommendation/Instructions*

If the water pump mounting bolts are leaking, do not attempt to tighten or put sealer on the bolts. The water pump and gasket should be replaced.
The water pump does not come with the gasket. The water pump and the water pump gasket should be ordered separately. 
When replacing the water pump, the thermostat housing seal also needs to be replaced.
*Parts Information*


Part Number

Description

55579016

PUMP, WAT

55568033

SEAL, W/PMP 

55579010

THERMOSTAT, ENG COOL (Includes Seal)


*Warranty Information*

For vehicles repaired under warranty, use:

Labor Operation

Description

Labor Time

J3480

Water Pump Replacement 

Use Published Labor Operation Time


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Now this is a new twist to the water pump problems. There mounting bolts may be leaking.


----------



## crzyfirefighter (Apr 19, 2012)

just had this done on my car...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Notice how the "seal" is _not_ included with the pump = *DUMB*!

That's *DUMB* because when a _new_ *pump* is installed, a _new_ *seal* is always required!


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Notice how the "seal" is _not_ included with the pump = *DUMB*!
> 
> That's *DUMB* because when a _new_ *pump* is installed, a _new_ *seal* is always required!


so what if its not included with it. maybe they use a different manufacturer for it. all that matters is that the bulletin says use a new one and here's the part number. there is no need for calling anything dumb...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> so what if its not included with it. maybe they use a different manufacturer for it. all that matters is that the bulletin says use a new one and here's the part number. there is no need for calling anything *dumb*...


...*except* when it takes two weeks to get Warranty repair of a leaking thermostat housing because the local stealership doesn't KNOW that the seal ISN'T included, thus making a one-day job into a 13 day job!

...and, that's _after_ GM is aware of the problem and yet has *NOT* stocked the necessary parts needed!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> Models:2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze
> 
> Equipped with 1.4L Turbo Engine (RPO LUJ)
> 
> ...


I wonder if the coolant leak is so little they can't find it. I had my car do the dye test and they cannot find a leak but say they do notice a smell and my coolant level keeps dropping.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Been a long while since I have been on this board.
I have owned my Cruze since October 2010, have over 42K miles on it, and now am troubled by a coolant leak.
The dealer told me today that it was about a gallon low and I topped it off about a month ago. They went over everything and could not find a leak. They are also aware of this bulletin.
For those that have had a low-coolant level leak fixed, what was the smoking gun? What did they finally catch?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...there are two types of "leaks": (1)* external *leaks where you are _physically_ to see the escaping coolant and (2) *internal *leaks where the coolant escapes someplace it wasn't intended to go, such as leaks _inside_ the turbo or engine itself, which cannot be seen, only diagnosed by competent investigation.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm moving this up to a sticky as more reports are coming in. If this becomes a TSB and someone can get that TSB number, please post it

I'm currently in touch with Tom Read regarding these water pump issues.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I found this PI0762B posted by _70AARCUDA_ on cruzeforumz.

PI0762B.........Coolant Leak at Water Pump; replace water 
pump & gasket, replace engine mount bolts. (it was posted as PI0726B but I think that is a typo) Technical Service Bulletins (TSB) & Safety Recalls - Chevy Cruze Forum - Chevrolet Cruze

This PI appeared in the Nov. 2012 TechLink 
2011-2012

Cruze — Coolant leak at water pump
 
Replace the water pump and gasket. Replace the engine mount bolts.
Replace the water pump bolts. The gasket will fix the leak at the water pump bolts.
PI0762B


The initial PI0762A was saying: A Coolant Leak at Water Pump/bolts (11-Jul-2012); replace water pump, gasketand thermostat.

Why would the new PI ask for replacing engine mount bolts? How does this relate to coolant smell?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

gt_cristian said:


> I found this PI0762B posted by _70AARCUDA_ on cruzeforumz.
> 
> PI0762B.........Coolant Leak at Water Pump; replace water
> pump & gasket, replace engine mount bolts. *(it was posted as PI0726B but I think that is a typo)* Technical Service Bulletins (TSB) & Safety Recalls - Chevy Cruze Forum - Chevrolet Cruze
> ...


Yes, it *WAS* a_ typo_, but it's been corrected now. It is the *newest* information available; found on page 9 in the November 2012 issue of *GM TechLink*:

http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/November-Techlink-2012.pdf

...bolts could be (a) wrong thread, (b) accidently penetrating into water jacket (bad!), or (c) needing "locking" against vibration-induced backing out, etc.


----------



## nardiux79 (Nov 7, 2012)

*advise*

i dont know about cars ...i have cruze 2012 for 6 months and it is in the shop right now.problem??? water pump..my car was making a weird noise...Now they think they are going to get the parts next week so i dont have my car for few days....I hope they can fix soon ..i hate the rental car they gave me ughhh
Can you give me some advise to tell teh dealer about my car ( in case the mechanics will forget to check something) 
thank you


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nardiux79 said:


> i dont know about cars ...i have cruze 2012 for 6 months and it is in the shop right now.problem??? water pump..my car was making a weird noise...Now they think they are going to get the parts next week so i dont have my car for few days....I hope they can fix soon ..i hate the rental car they gave me ughhh
> Can you give me some advise to tell teh dealer about my car ( in case the mechanics will forget to check something)
> thank you



nardiux79,
I would like to apologize for the issues you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns with this. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I just had this done on my car tuesday. I dropped her off for an oil change at the dealer and they found leak and replaced my water pump.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

My pump is pumping dexcool all over my freshly sealed driveway.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

David1 said:


> My pump is pumping dexcool all over my freshly sealed driveway.


OK and what? You taking it to the dealer or you just gonna watch it do that?


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

Gonna post on teh internetz!

:1poke:


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

MIne is going back to the dealer Monday for what I expect to be the water pump. Cant believe these issues at 22k miles.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

With regard to the water pump failures we've had reported, I'd like to touch base with everyone here and provide some information. I've been in direct contact with GM over the past week regarding this issue and believe the information I've learned could be of some use.

If you have any issue related to a loss of coolant, loss of heat, or rising engine temperatures and believe that you may have a leaking water pump, the best way to get it resolved is to contact Stacy directly and have her coordinate a visit to your local dealership. If you are not having any issues with your Cruze, there is no need for concern. While I cannot get into specifics regarding my conversations with GM, I can assure you that GM is standing behind the Cruze and has this issue under control. Should you have any questions, send Stacy a private message.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I just stopped at the dealer on the way home. Me: "I know these Cruze water pumps have been known to fail and I noticed mine was getting low when I changed the oil the other day. I'd like to get it topped up so I have a good baseline to watch it against, instead of bringing it in for a couple days of inconclusive tests."

Service writer: "I'll go get you some coolant!" Then he went in the back, got a bottle, waited for the Cruze to relieve itself, and then filled it up and said I'm all set.

They're starting to regain my confidence for limited service. It sure beat buying a gallon of dexcool just to have it potentially leak out.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> With regard to the water pump failures we've had reported, I'd like to touch base with everyone here and provide some information. I've been in direct contact with GM over the past week regarding this issue and believe the information I've learned could be of some use.
> 
> If you have any issue related to a loss of coolant, loss of heat, or rising engine temperatures and believe that you may have a leaking water pump, the best way to get it resolved is to contact Stacy directly and have her coordinate a visit to your local dealership. If you are not having any issues with your Cruze, there is no need for concern. While I cannot get into specifics regarding my conversations with GM, I can assure you that GM is standing behind the Cruze and has this issue under control. Should you have any questions, send Stacy a private message.


Thanks xtreme - you da man. 

I topped off my coolant according to the instructions in the manual on October 23rd and the level is currently the same and goes up and down the same when hot and cold. I never had a leak and I am hoping my cap was not on correctly on the overflow tank because it came off really easy and when I put it back on it went down further and tigher so hopefully that was it.

Info on which vin's were affected by the TSB would be nice. I would like to know if they just were not put on correctly or were they designed incorrectly.


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Has this been reported at all with the 2013 1.4's?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I just stopped at the dealer on the way home. Me: "I know these Cruze water pumps have been known to fail and I noticed mine was getting low when I changed the oil the other day. I'd like to get it topped up so I have a good baseline to watch it against, instead of bringing it in for a couple days of inconclusive tests."
> 
> Service writer: "I'll go get you some coolant!" Then he went in the back, got a bottle, waited for the Cruze to relieve itself, and then filled it up and said I'm all set.
> 
> ...




Sunline Fan,
I would like you to keep me posted on this concern. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## sobesy12 (Nov 30, 2012)

I just had a coolant leak this week... come to find out it had nothing to do with the water pump or the turbo, so its not covered under any warranty...any one else dealing with this? It has something to do with the hose that goes into the turbo leaking at the clamp sites... i just find it all very suspicious. dealership informed me it would be $281 in parts! 

I have a 2011 by the way.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sobesy12 said:


> I just had a coolant leak this week... come to find out it had nothing to do with the water pump or the turbo, so its not covered under any warranty...any one else dealing with this? It has something to do with the hose that goes into the turbo leaking at the clamp sites... i just find it all very suspicious. dealership informed me it would be $281 in parts!
> 
> I have a 2011 by the way.


When in doubt, make them take you back and show you where it's leaking before you pay for anything. I can't imagine how that hose is that expensive. It's normally just a small piece of $5 rubber tubing connecting to a metal line somewhere, which is exactly what it sounds like if there's issues with "clamps".


----------



## sobesy12 (Nov 30, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> When in doubt, make them take you back and show you where it's leaking before you pay for anything. I can't imagine how that hose is that expensive. It's normally just a small piece of $5 rubber tubing connecting to a metal line somewhere, which is exactly what it sounds like if there's issues with "clamps".


thanks for the advice... i did have them fax me a list of all of the parts they were ordering its ridiculous... 19 parts in all!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

sobesy12 said:


> I just had a coolant leak this week... come to find out it had nothing to do with the water pump or the turbo, so its not covered under any warranty...any one else dealing with this? It has something to do with the hose that goes into the turbo leaking at the clamp sites... i just find it all very suspicious. dealership informed me it would be $281 in parts!
> 
> I have a 2011 by the way.


How many miles do you have on this car? Someone please explain how is this not covered under the powertrain warranty?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> How many miles do you have on this car? Someone please explain how is this not covered under the powertrain warranty?


...it's "in" the *fine print*.



70AARCUDA said:


> _*"Powertrain Coverage*
> In addition to the 3-year/36,000 mile protection, many of your powertrain components are protected even further with coverage extending to 5 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first.
> 
> *Engine*
> ...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Cuda: Thanks, I missed the mouse droppings. I note that the heater core is also not covered. Most interesting. So, if you have the antifreeze smell issue, you better get it corrected before 36,000 miles.


----------



## sobesy12 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have 40k miles


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

sobesy12 said:


> I have 40k miles


Let the nickel and dimeing begin.


----------



## sobesy12 (Nov 30, 2012)

*chevy turned out to be a total dissapointment*



Jim Frye said:


> Let the nickel and dimeing begin.



you're not kidding! I have had the car at the dealership for 14 days now, and they have not even offered to help me out with rental cars or anything. totally useless. totally upset... alll they said was that they are "trying" to get the part... its not like i am driving a 1 out of 500 special edition ferrari...why are there no parts? i am never buying a chevy product again ugh.


----------



## sobesy12 (Nov 30, 2012)

sobesy12 said:


> you're not kidding! I have had the car at the dealership for 14 days now, and they have not even offered to help me out with rental cars or anything. totally useless. totally upset... alll they said was that they are "trying" to get the part... its not like i am driving a 1 out of 500 special edition ferrari...why are there no parts? i am never buying a chevy product again ugh.



i guess i should clarify that the dealership told me that they are missing a gasket, and apparently there are only 4 or so in the country, and none of the other dealerships want to give them up. i feel like this is some twisted joke. has anyone else had to deal with this? can i even do anything but wait? im so dissapointed. luckily i have an old hyundai suv to drive but i miss my cruze. never had to deal with this type of waiting game with ford. ergh.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup, it took almost two weeks (due to missing *t-stat *gasket) for our stealership to "fix" the coolant leak in our 2011 Cruze LTZ...because they (GM) didn't have ANY in stock.

GM fully *knows* there's a coolant-leak problem but choses NOT to admit it by sticking their corporate head in the sand (or more likely up their posterior orifice)!


----------



## sobesy12 (Nov 30, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> Yup, it took almost two weeks (due to missing t-stat gasket) for our stealership to "fix" the coolant leak in our 2011 Cruze LTZ...because they (GM) didn't have ANY in stock.
> 
> GM fully *knows* there's a coolant-leak problem but choses NOT to admit it by sticking their corporate head in the sand (or more likely up their posterior orifice)!



ah-ha! i knew i couldnt be the only one... did your "stealership" have to replace the entire hose too, with 19 separate parts? they told me i couldnt drive it either until it was fixed because the turbo might shut down..never saw the check engine light though...

:sigh:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's ridiculous that there are no parts in stock for a fairly common issue. Either they're being used to build new cars, or fix other ones. 

And, I'd be insisting on a rental since it's out of service for more than a day. Maybe help with the payment too if it's been sitting there for two weeks waiting for parts, since it's not your fault the car's out of service for a manufacturing defect.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Read your warranty paperwork. 



> If your vehicle requires warranty repairs during the 5-year/100,000-mile coverage period (8 years/100,000 miles for the Volt, Tahoe Hybrid, and the Silverado Hybrid vehicles), alternate transportation and/or reimbursement of certain transportation expenses may be available under the Courtesy Transportation Program. Several transportation options are available. Consult your dealer or refer to the Owner’s Manual for details. Courtesy Transportation is not part of or included in the coverage provided by the New-Vehicle Limited Warranty. General Motors reserves the right to make any changes or discontinue the Courtesy Transportation program at any time without notification.


I do not have documentation on the Courtesy Transportation Program, but my understanding is consistent with what sciphi said; that if your vehicle will be in service for more than a day, a rental vehicle will be offered, or you will be reimbursed for any rental vehicle expenses.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

we have one in the shop right now that isnt leaking from the bolts, but rather a softplug on the pump. Couldnt see it until the pulley was off the pump and even at that point had to shine a light directly at it. My cruze is having the same issue as far as smell so we are going to tear it down and look at it later this week. Bad thing is the pumps aren't stocked at my local pdc so it will be a few days to get a replacement if that is indeed the problem. My only thought is are the new pumps the same as the old ones, which would mean they will likely need replacing for the same thing.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

sobesy12 said:


> i guess i should clarify that the dealership told me that they are missing a gasket, and apparently there are only 4 or so in the country, and none of the other dealerships want to give them up. i feel like this is some twisted joke. has anyone else had to deal with this? can i even do anything but wait? im so dissapointed. luckily i have an old hyundai suv to drive but i miss my cruze. never had to deal with this type of waiting game with ford. ergh.






Which gasket?


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Where exactly behind the pulley is this soft plug? Top or bottom or side? I just had my pump replaced and I can tell its still leaking.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

below the shaft and a little to the right. technically its called a coolant chamber cover but it isnt serviced seperately. That makes me wonder how many new pumps will have the same problem as the old.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, that's about where I saw it before. So i'm going to look again. Almost think some coolant sealant would just fix it. I had a recall on 2002 grand prix for a leak issue and one of things they did was put a coolant sealant in it and never had a problem again.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> Notice how the "seal" is _not_ included with the pump = *DUMB*!
> 
> That's *DUMB* because when a _new_ *pump* is installed, a _new_ *seal* is always required!


What if the seal just needed replacing? Would you have to buy a new water pump?


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Why would they build this water pump with a soft plug. This engine retains its heat very well thanks to the electric thermostat and that soft plug is a popping.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> What if the seal just needed replacing? Would you have to buy a new water pump?


...no, but yes the other-way-around: a 'new' seal is ALWAYS supposed to be used whenever a new water pump (or, thermostat in our case) is replaced.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> Why would they build this water pump with a soft plug. This engine retains its heat very well thanks to the electric thermostat and that soft plug is a popping.


Some level of over-engineering. we see it every day.


----------



## sobesy12 (Nov 30, 2012)

sciphi said:


> That's ridiculous that there are no parts in stock for a fairly common issue. Either they're being used to build new cars, or fix other ones.
> 
> And, I'd be insisting on a rental since it's out of service for more than a day. Maybe help with the payment too if it's been sitting there for two weeks waiting for parts, since it's not your fault the car's out of service for a manufacturing defect.



They finally gave me a (free) rental car after waiting 14 days, not sure why it took that long. They did, however, lower my initial quote from $600 down to $100, so that was great too. Still no word on when the part will be in though... sigh. Miss my cruze, they gave me an older malibu to drive, definitely not the same!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*AWKWARD MOMENT* -- of course it was uttered in anger, but you should've seen the look on the Service Manager's face when I refused his offer of a "new" Malibu "loaner" and said _"...no thanks, I'd like something reliable."_


----------



## soeasy11 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have had a coolant loss in my 11 LTZ since June 12. When I added coolant, I noticed that the resevoir cap was extremely hard to tighten and remove. The last time I added, I cleaned the inside of the cap and tank threads, and the cap tightened with hardly any resistance. It's been 200 miles and coolant level remains the same. Apparently, I was cross threading the cap which was not allowing pressure to release or was allowing small amounts of coolant to leak out. The cap is designed to screw on & off very easily; if not, it is cross threaded.


----------



## smelly (Mar 25, 2011)

I have 50km on my cruze Lt turbo 2011, It wasnt putting out heat . I thought it was the thermistat, so brought it in to the dealer on friday. They said it was the pomp leaking,so they refilled it with coolant, and scheduled a replacement for Monday. They changed the pomp, new gaskets and seal and loctite on the bolts.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

smelly - sounds like you have a good dealership.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sobesy12 said:


> They finally gave me a (free) rental car after waiting 14 days, not sure why it took that long. They did, however, lower my initial quote from $600 down to $100, so that was great too. Still no word on when the part will be in though... sigh. Miss my cruze, they gave me an older malibu to drive, definitely not the same!


sobesy12,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Happygolucky (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a 2011 LT Cruze.. having an anti freeze smell through the heater/defrost - toxic smell. I took it to the dealer - under warranty 27,8 miles.. They found coolant leak behind water pump and pulley/seal and bolts. The water pump was replaced-12-27-12. I noticed a faint smell of anti freeze today, praying its just some left in the engine somewhere. i will give it few more days. Hope this will help someone.. if anyone had pump replaced then has recurring smell let me know what was done.


----------



## bwelch88 (Dec 29, 2012)

Happygolucky said:


> I have a 2011 LT Cruze.. having an anti freeze smell through the heater/defrost - toxic smell. I took it to the dealer - under warranty 27,8 miles.. They found coolant leak behind water pump and pulley/seal and bolts. The water pump was replaced-12-27-12. I noticed a faint smell of anti freeze today, praying its just some left in the engine somewhere. i will give it few more days. Hope this will help someone.. if anyone had pump replaced then has recurring smell let me know what was done.


I had read posts from several others on this site a few days ago talking about this same smell in another thread, and over there they were saying that they were taking their cars back to their dealers' service departments and the mechanics were having a hard time figuring out where the leak was and where the smell was coming from. Then I stumbled across this thread discussing the antifreeze leaks, but there wasn't much mention of the smell... This made me wonder if the two were related and perhaps the people here had FINALLY found where the antifreeze was coming from and this was the fix all for the loss of fluid AND the smell (people over there were talking about having pressure relief tubes jerry rigged, heater cores replaced, etc. 

I haven't bought a Cruze yet but am in the market for one, and after reading the other thread I was having doubts about buying one... If their fix over there is the water pump replacement we're talking about here, then by all means I'll buy and make sure mine is new or have it replaced under warranty. From everything else I've read people seem to love these cars!


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

we found at least one leaking from a soft plug on the water pump on a 1.4, not the bolts. The new water pump was of the same design which makes me wonder if all these customers who had pumps replaced under the premise of it leaking at the bolts weren't actually leaking from the soft plug which would be replaced by a pump of the same design and ultimately lead to more leaks and smells. I'm getting mine tore apart this week to see if it is leaking there as i have a had a coolant smell issue for some time now and my reservoir keeps losing coolant.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Newer Cruzen don't seem to be plaqued by the anti-freeze smell. Many of them, however, appear to have air bubbles in the coolant system that makes it appear the car is loosing coolant over the first several thousand miles of driving.


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

My 2011cruze just had a new water pump put on because it was 
leaking now the transmission is having some problems


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Happygolucky said:


> I have a 2011 LT Cruze.. having an anti freeze smell through the heater/defrost - toxic smell. I took it to the dealer - under warranty 27,8 miles.. They found coolant leak behind water pump and pulley/seal and bolts. The water pump was replaced-12-27-12. I noticed a faint smell of anti freeze today, praying its just some left in the engine somewhere. i will give it few more days. Hope this will help someone.. if anyone had pump replaced then has recurring smell let me know what was done.



Happygolucky,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## MStevens (Jul 17, 2012)

2011 Cruz LT. Water pump and thermostat replaced at 58,000 miles due to leakage and engine over heating. No indication of engine overheating on gauge, brought it in because of hyper cooling fans and filling radiator twice in a month. 78,000 miles I get reduced engine power message. Bring it in, they find the water pump and thermostat is leaking, replaced again due to leaking.

So so far my car has had 3 different water pumps and thermostats. At no time did my temperature gauge indicate it was getting hot.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

obermd said:


> Newer Cruzen don't seem to be plaqued by the anti-freeze smell. Many of them, however, appear to have air bubbles in the coolant system that makes it appear the car is loosing coolant over the first several thousand miles of driving.


I can back this up with my 2012 1LT. I had a slightly low level, down about an inch, so I added enough to bring it up to the cold fill mark about a month ago. I bought mine in the beginning of November. I just checked it earlier tonight and it was exactly at the full cold level. I have 2500 miles on it now and it seems to be good so far. I know it isn't as many miles as most other with problems and it doesn't have any antifreeze smell, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

So the issue is finally fixed for me. I found a dealer that was able to find the problem and fix it.
They did #PI0762: Coolant Leak at Water Pump - (Jul 11, 2012)

Pressure test, found leaks at the bolts of the pump, replaced the pump and the thermostat. All expenses covered under drive train warranty (I was confused by this because the last dealer told me coolant is not drive train).

Another thing to note: Before this fix, I had another episode of no heat in the cabin. Last time they re-set the software, this time they suspect software wasn't the issue, rather the electronic thermostat trying to deal with heating the cabin and low fluid. I was also told the Cruze is the first GM vehicle to use an electronic thermostat so they are replacing it along with the pump partly as a precautionairy move.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy cow!!! The Cruze is the first use of an electronic thermostst! This is huge! Thiis means the Cruze is the first GM car to use computer software to control engine temperature, along with other factors. It seems to me that integrating the coolant temperature control into the ECM's functions may be more complcated than they thought. The various issues related to coolant that have been reported may revolve around this single aspect. They haven't finished the learning curve yet. I wonder how long it will take to get the Cruze programming right?


----------



## 1981fxb (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a 2011 cruze with the coolant leak and smell in the cabin. The last visit to the dealer(#3) they changed the water pump due to (as I was told) defective blots that were not holding torque. I have reopened my case as of this morning due to the fact that three weeks after the water pump change I still loose coolant and can't run my heater without my daughter getting sick from the smell of coolant and the windows fogging. Hey GM, for every one of these people who post about this problem their are many more that don't know its more then just their car doing this. $20,000 dollar car that I cant drive in the winter with the heater on. HELP


----------



## wdcruze (Jan 26, 2013)

Stacy,
I own a 2011 Cruze LT. I've had the water pump replaced twice in the 4 past months. Very quickly losing confidence in this vehicle even though I've loved it since driving it off the lot. It's my first Chevy, but if this is what I can expect from all Chevy products it may end up being my last.
Are there any plans to change manufacturers of the pump? Or any longer term solution so I don't have to bring my car in for service every other month? Replacing a badly engineered pump with the same model is not instilling confidence.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*Insanity*: doing the _same_ thing over and over again and expecting _different_ results. [Albert Einstein]


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

1981fxb said:


> I have a 2011 cruze with the coolant leak and smell in the cabin. The last visit to the dealer(#3) they changed the water pump due to (as I was told) defective blots that were not holding torque. I have reopened my case as of this morning due to the fact that three weeks after the water pump change I still loose coolant and can't run my heater without my daughter getting sick from the smell of coolant and the windows fogging. Hey GM, for every one of these people who post about this problem their are many more that don't know its more then just their car doing this. $20,000 dollar car that I cant drive in the winter with the heater on. HELP


I just had my water pump replaced last week as well, but I am still suspicious because I AGAIN noticed a coolant smell in the garage three days after having the procedure done.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

wdcruze said:


> Stacy,
> I own a 2011 Cruze LT. I've had the water pump replaced twice in the 4 past months. Very quickly losing confidence in this vehicle even though I've loved it since driving it off the lot. It's my first Chevy, but if this is what I can expect from all Chevy products it may end up being my last.
> Are there any plans to change manufacturers of the pump? Or any longer term solution so I don't have to bring my car in for service every other month? Replacing a badly engineered pump with the same model is not instilling confidence.


How long did you go between replacing, and what were the reasons for doing it each time? I just replaced it once, and I want to keep on top of it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> So the issue is finally fixed for me. I found a dealer that was able to find the problem and fix it.
> They did #PI0762: Coolant Leak at Water Pump - (Jul 11, 2012)
> 
> Pressure test, found leaks at the bolts of the pump, replaced the pump and the thermostat. All expenses covered under drive train warranty (I was confused by this because the last dealer told me coolant is not drive train).
> ...




SilverCruzer,
Thank you for the update on this. I am happy to hear that your dealer has been able to get this issue addressed for you! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

1981fxb said:


> I have a 2011 cruze with the coolant leak and smell in the cabin. The last visit to the dealer(#3) they changed the water pump due to (as I was told) defective blots that were not holding torque. I have reopened my case as of this morning due to the fact that three weeks after the water pump change I still loose coolant and can't run my heater without my daughter getting sick from the smell of coolant and the windows fogging. Hey GM, for every one of these people who post about this problem their are many more that don't know its more then just their car doing this. $20,000 dollar car that I cant drive in the winter with the heater on. HELP



1981fxb,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would be happy to look into your case for you. If you would like me to do this please send me a PM with your VIN and name. Either way, please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

wdcruze said:


> Stacy,
> I own a 2011 Cruze LT. I've had the water pump replaced twice in the 4 past months. Very quickly losing confidence in this vehicle even though I've loved it since driving it off the lot. It's my first Chevy, but if this is what I can expect from all Chevy products it may end up being my last.
> Are there any plans to change manufacturers of the pump? Or any longer term solution so I don't have to bring my car in for service every other month? Replacing a badly engineered pump with the same model is not instilling confidence.



wdcruze,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## wdcruze (Jan 26, 2013)

Coolant leak AGAIN. Water pump has already been replaced twice before. Looks like I'll be headed in for a 3rd time tonight. Averaging 30-60 days between replacements. This last time thought only took a couple of weeks.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

wdcruze said:


> Coolant leak AGAIN. Water pump has already been replaced twice before. Looks like I'll be headed in for a 3rd time tonight. Averaging 30-60 days between replacements. This last time thought only took a couple of weeks.


 Forgive me for butting in here on your water pump problem but I thought they were replacing all the faulty water pumps with the redesigned ones.

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Forgive me for butting in here on your water pump problem but I thought they were placing all the faulty water pumps with the redesigned ones.
> 
> Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


Maybe they just fixed the production issue but there are still some bad ones in the production chain that they're just assuming will get replaced instead of having to hunt them down? I mean, these water pumps are covered under the 5 year, 100k mile warranty after all.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Are they sure your car doesn't have a bad tensioner...?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Forgive me for butting in here on your water pump problem but I thought they were replacing all the faulty water pumps with the redesigned ones.
> 
> Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


Your not butting in because I was wondering the same.
Do you know this for sure? Is there info some where that says is much? I already have a decent puddle of coolant on the garage floor five days after getting a new pump. I am considering my next move on how to deal with the dealer. I don't/ can't take another day off for this.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Is there anyway I can check this myself? Is the waterpump visible from on top of the engine bay? 

My girlfriends Cruze is leaking coolant and I'm about to take it into the dealer. I would just leave it to them, but we're outside of our warranty and would like to have some insight before going blind into the dealer.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

xpeacemaker said:


> Is there anyway I can check this myself? Is the waterpump visible from on top of the engine bay?
> 
> My girlfriends Cruze is leaking coolant and I'm about to take it into the dealer. I would just leave it to them, but we're outside of our warranty and would like to have some insight before going blind into the dealer.


Should be on the left side of the motor if you're facing the front of the car. The water pump is covered under the 5 year, 100k mile warranty.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

xpeacemaker said:


> Is there anyway I can check this myself? Is the waterpump visible from on top of the engine bay?
> 
> My girlfriends Cruze is leaking coolant and I'm about to take it into the dealer. I would just leave it to them, but we're outside of our warranty and would like to have some insight before going blind into the dealer.


Have you owned the car more than five years (not possible) or have driven it past 100K (possible, not likely) ?
Mine was replaced under the drivetrain warranty which is 5 yr/100K, not the bumper to bumper. Call the dealer.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

SilverCruzer said:


> Have you owned the car more than five years (not possible) or have driven it past 100K (possible, not likely) ?
> Mine was replaced under the drivetrain warranty which is 5 yr/100K, not the bumper to bumper. Call the dealer.


I have not. It's at Chevy now. We had to rent a car last night so she could drive to work this morning. I really hope they can solve this TODAY.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

xpeacemaker said:


> I have not. It's at Chevy now. We had to rent a car last night so she could drive to work this morning. I really hope they can solve this TODAY.


The GM warranty includes rental and/or loaner cars whenever your car has to spend more than one day in the shop. Contact GM about this to get reimbursed for the rental.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

obermd said:


> The GM warranty includes rental and/or loaner cars whenever your car has to spend more than one day in the shop. Contact GM about this to get reimbursed for the rental.


Outside of warranty :| @ 38k. She bought an extended warranty at the time of purchase through a third party... so, we'll have to do a rental reimbursement


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Any updates since yesterday, xpeacemaker? Let us know if we can check into anything further for you!

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Any updates since yesterday, xpeacemaker? Let us know if we can check into anything further for you!
> 
> Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


Yes. Waterpump was leaking and they replaced it under powertrain. However, there is still a persistent coolant smell in the cabin. It's very strong. I am hoping this is just residual from the leaking water pump.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since the water pump was replaced under the power train warranty, I would still ask about being reimbursed for the rental. It was warranty work and shouldn't cost you anything, including rental.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Feel like it would be a stretch since I didn't rent through their enterprise dealer. I did it through Avis. Can't hurt to ask I suppose. 

They never addressed the exposed wire I spotted under the hood. The o2 sensor that plugs into the downpipe was exposed at the electrical connector. No metal showing, but the vinyl sleeve was not covering the wires inside. I noted it, and it was left not addressed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

xpeacemaker said:


> Yes. Waterpump was leaking and they replaced it under powertrain. However, there is still a persistent coolant smell in the cabin. It's very strong. I am hoping this is just residual from the leaking water pump.



xpeacemaker,
I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you feel that you are still experiencing this I would like to get a service request open for you regarding your concerns. I would need you to send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. Either way, please keep me posted. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> xpeacemaker,
> I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you feel that you are still experiencing this I would like to get a service request open for you regarding your concerns. I would need you to send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. Either way, please keep me posted.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Will do. The service adviser said it will probably smell for a week or two... I will give it the full two weeks before proceeding further. Thank you though.

[email protected] rental car. They said since the rental was not a GM car, GM may not reimburse me... is this true?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You may need to call GM customer service to get the reimbursement. Since you didn't know that it would be covered under the power train warranty you should be able to get reimbursed, but it may not be the dealership who does this.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

xpeacemaker said:


> Will do. The service adviser said it will probably smell for a week or two... I will give it the full two weeks before proceeding further. Thank you though.
> 
> [email protected] rental car. They said since the rental was not a GM car, GM may not reimburse me... is this true?




xpeacemaker,
I would be happy to look into this for you. Did you rent the vehicle through your dealer? Also, what model vehicle was rented? Can you please PM me with this information as well as your name and VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Picked up my Cruze from dealer service yesterday, in to find cause of coolant leak/loss. No warning lights or temp gauge warnings until while driving got "A/C turned off due to engine overheating" on the DIC. Took it in to dealer, they found defective water pump and replaced it. Only 32,000 miles. Since new, I have had a defective new battery (2 weeks of ownership), intermittent no brakes while in reverse, and now water pump. My dealer service department has been great during all of this, but I find it troubling that my wife's Hyundai has over 100K miles with nothing more than routine maintenance, and my Chevy has had 3 major issues in one-third the miles. Anyway, we will see if problem fixed or not. I do wish that a warning light had alerted me to coolant level issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

audog said:


> Picked up my Cruze from dealer service yesterday, in to find cause of coolant leak/loss. No warning lights or temp gauge warnings until while driving got "A/C turned off due to engine overheating" on the DIC. Took it in to dealer, they found defective water pump and replaced it. Only 32,000 miles. Since new, I have had a defective new battery (2 weeks of ownership), intermittent no brakes while in reverse, and now water pump. My dealer service department has been great during all of this, but I find it troubling that my wife's Hyundai has over 100K miles with nothing more than routine maintenance, and my Chevy has had 3 major issues in one-third the miles. Anyway, we will see if problem fixed or not. I do wish that a warning light had alerted me to coolant level issue.




audog,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns with this. Thank you for the update on this. If you have any problems or any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Stacy- thank you for your response. I will let you know if I have further problems. Overall, I have been happy with the Cruze, but like most people, do get irritated when problems occur with their car.


----------



## cornell (Apr 8, 2013)

that is how they fixed mine too....I realized the leak after a huge noise from the cooling fan appearing, even after a cold start!...so if any user has this issue with noticing a huge noise, more like a jet engine, from the coolant fan, then the issue is related with the water pump !!!
thanks 




mcg75 said:


> Models:2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze
> 
> Equipped with 1.4L Turbo Engine (RPO LUJ)
> 
> ...


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

xpeacemaker said:


> Will do. The service adviser said it will probably smell for a week or two... I will give it the full two weeks before proceeding further. Thank you though.
> 
> [email protected] rental car. They said since the rental was not a GM car, GM may not reimburse me... is this true?


xpeacemaker, did your cabin smell clear after your pump R/R since you did this last posting?


----------



## nearlayinfram (Apr 10, 2013)

had this taken care of last month!


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

I just bought a used 2012 Chevy Cruze LT with 52,000 miles on it 4 days ago. This morning I back out of the garage to find a puddle of coolant under the car. The drip is dropping from the oil pan bolt. When I look under the engine there is orange coolant all over the bottom of the motor. It almost looks like its coming out of the space between the transmission and the engine. There is coolant hardend up on the oil pan bolts. I suspect its been leaking for a while, but I don't notice the coolant level being low. Does this sound like the water pump leak or something else? When it leaks from the water pump does it drop straight down or does it run all over the bottom of the engine?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

DeanHensler said:


> I just bought a used 2012 Chevy Cruze LT with 52,000 miles on it 4 days ago. This morning I back out of the garage to find a puddle of coolant under the car. The drip is dropping from the oil pan bolt. When I look under the engine there is orange coolant all over the bottom of the motor. It almost looks like its coming out of the space between the transmission and the engine. There is coolant hardend up on the oil pan bolts. I suspect its been leaking for a while, but I don't notice the coolant level being low. Does this sound like the water pump leak or something else? When it leaks from the water pump does it drop straight down or does it run all over the bottom of the engine?


I'd guess a water pump leak. Take it in. It's most likely covered under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

I should clarify by saying coolant is all over the back, bottom of the motor. The front, bottom is clean and dry. The oil pan bolts on the back side of the motor are covered in coolant. Check out the pictures


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

DeanHensler said:


> I just bought a used 2012 Chevy Cruze LT with 52,000 miles on it 4 days ago. This morning I back out of the garage to find a puddle of coolant under the car. The drip is dropping from the oil pan bolt. When I look under the engine there is orange coolant all over the bottom of the motor. It almost looks like its coming out of the space between the transmission and the engine. There is coolant hardend up on the oil pan bolts. I suspect its been leaking for a while, but I don't notice the coolant level being low. Does this sound like the water pump leak or something else? When it leaks from the water pump does it drop straight down or does it run all over the bottom of the engine?


Dean,
I never took the time to look under and around to see what things looked like. What I know is that I had a puddle in the garage, a cooling fan that would kick in all time time, and a service person that told me my levels were way low.

Take it in and get it checked.

Like you, I was beyond the bumper to bumper warranty that covers some coolant issues, but the dealer that took care of me (replaced the pump, bolts, etc as per bulletin) said I was covered under power train. Don't pay to have this serviced. Find a dealer that will do it right, or contact the Chevy customer service person in the forum that often replies to these posts.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

I dropped it off at the dealership first thing this morning. I'll post when they come to a resolution of some kind. They did say there was a $99 diagnosis fee that would be waived if it's covered under the warranty. If it isn't covered that $99 will be applied towards the bill if I have them fix it. They better not come back and say its a hose and they want $200 to fix it.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

My local dealership just called and said the coolant is leaking from a crack in the engine block! They have to order a new engine for it. The good news is that it's covered under the powertrain warranty. The bad news is its going to be several weeks... Holy Crap!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm closing this thread. Please continue discussion in http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-cabin-odors-sources-resolution-summary.html.


----------

